# BEES, THEY'RE EVERYWHERE



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I was pulling some old bales out of the barn for a grass seeding deally. It was getting dark and I suspected there might be some residents who set up camp. So pull a bale, hope the string doesn't break, wait and listen for a buzz. Pulled a bale and found a mother load. Anyone have a hands off way to send them to the neighbors horse barn? I see a couple cans of Raid in my future. Some of the buggers keep flying after you douse them, must be superbee and wonderqueen.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Call your local bee keeper. He/she will come get them and the honey comb. What you have is a great environment for them to set up housekeeping. The raid will not solve your problem (long term). Hint below 40° bees prefer not to fly also they don't fly in the dark. And in the winter above 45° they love grain dust generally won't sting while foraging unless you swat at them or squish their kin but they will protect home at all costs. Hth


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sounds like bumblebees....they like to build in hay....what are you "dousing" them with?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Vol said:


> Sounds like bumblebees....they like to build in hay....what are you "dousing" them with?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Oh I assumed they were between the wall and bales...think you maybe right


----------



## Farmineer95 (Aug 11, 2014)

I picked up a generic can of wasp and hornet spray. That just got them wet. Seems the chemical wasn't right. Raid seemed to drop them on the spot last time I had an encounter but wasn't enthused about loading the hay with it when it was going to be fed to dairy. This hay is going to be used as mulch so not as critical.

Well that's that. Bees and hay are gone.


----------

